# steam game-updates downloaden



## blackboa (4. September 2011)

Moin an alle !

Ich weiss die Frage ist doof aber ich muss sie einfach stellen.
Kann ich Patches für steam manuell downloaden und auf platte speichern ? Sowie es bsp. bei BF2 ist ?
Im Netz habe ich nix gefunden 

Das Problem ist halt nur, dass ich eine 6000er Leitung habe, anstatt wie früher eine 16000er.
Und wenn man ne Menge Games bei Steam registriert hat, dauert das halt zu lange bis alles geupated ist.
Hingegen haben die Meisten übermäßig viel Festplattenkapazität.

Danke und Gruß Philipp


----------



## TerrorPuschel (4. September 2011)

Hallo blackboa,

soweit es mir bekannt ist, kannst du nur Patches von Games downloaden, die auch ohne Steam laufen, wie z.B. BFBC2. 

Spiele die nur über Steam gespielt werden können (z.B. L4D2, CS:S, MW2, etc) kannst du nur über Steam gepatcht werden.

Gruß
Puschel


----------



## amdfreak (4. September 2011)

Normalerweise kann nur Steam die eigenen Spiele patchen.


----------



## blackboa (5. September 2011)

Dankeschön für die Antworten !

Schade, wollen wir mal hoffen das ich bald in meiner neuen Wohnung DSL 50000 oder 100000 bekomme 
Muss zwar net zwangsläufig sein, aber wäre schön.

Danke, Philipp


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2011)

> Und wenn man ne Menge Games bei Steam registriert hat, dauert das halt zu lange bis alles geupated ist.


 
Man kann diese Auto-Updatefunktion auch ausschalten. Und zwar für jedes Spiel einzeln, wenn es notwendig sein sollte.


----------

